# 2009 To-Do List



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Quite a list there... Have you have seen the thread under the the tutorials section for the ground breaker coffin I will be giving instructions on? The build took me about 6 hours in total but that was with stopping to write down instructions, take photos etc. So hopefully this will help you on your way


----------

